# I'm not allowed to ride for a month. =(



## wildhorsedreams (Mar 27, 2012)

So, I went to go try out a horse I had never ridden before, and long story short, I ended up falling off and landing on my head. Apparently I passed out twice, and I can't really remember much from the fall and beyond. Went into the hospital to get checked out just in case. CT scan was alright, but I'll still be off riding for the next month, which is a huge change from 2-3 days a week (For at least 6 hours per day with different horses). Any tips on how to survive this? Typing this hurts, so I may come back and add more later. :-(


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry you got hurt. You need to take care of yourself. There will be other times to ride. If you cause yourself further health problems you may be out of business permanently for riding. Hope you feel better.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in the same boat- fell when I was warming up a Fresian for horse therapy and got sent to the ER. They told me a month and its been a week and its killing me! We're just going to have to be injured sisters together and watch everyone else ride into the sunset... And raise some hell when we can get back in the saddle.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

For you.Hope you are well soon.


----------

